# Triple Chain Ring Challenge



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

Thinking about riding the Triple Chain Ring Challenge in May. I would appreciate any comments/tips on the ride.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jconn (Oct 3, 2006)

I've done their November ride and have done several rides on my own there. Absolutely beautiful area. The November ride was well run and had good support. That time of year, the temperature can change quite dramatically. I wouldn't be too surprised if it was in the 40's at the start and near 80 by the finish. It's in the mtns, so rain showers are always a possibility. I'm not sure if I've done all of the roads for this route, but some of the climbs in that area are quite steep. Hope that helps some.

FYI - nationally known mtn bike trails at nearby Tsali.

If you need any lodging suggestions, my wife and I either camp here or rent a cabin from these folks.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

The 92 mile ride combines the Robbinsville loop and the Yellow Ck loop into a figure eight. I'm not sure which way the ride starts, but I would think it rides up the Nantahala River on an easy grade 8 miles then to a good climb up to Topton. From there it is mostly down to Robbinsville on Hwy 129 where it will turn Rt on Hwy 143. It's a nice grade up to the start of the climb over Stecoah Gap which has a good 3 miles or so of sustained climbing. Then down sharply past the AT at Stecoah Gap to Hwy 28 to begin the Yellow Ck portion of the ride. It's a great loop with several good but not too long climbs. The ride up Yellow Ck is on a nice creek grade until the last 1.2 miles up the Yellow Ck Gap where it averages over 12% for the first 2/3 mile then eases to 8-9% to the top. From there it is very steep down to Hwy 28 and long rolling hills back to NOC. 

May is a great time to ride with temps generally in the low 70s. I think the elevation gain for this ride is overstated. I would guess it has at most 9000 ft of gain probably a bit less. However some of the climbs are steep or long. The Yellow Ck loop is one of my favorites. Hope that helps.


----------



## Reece Haettich (May 12, 2006)

Great question triple b, 
what do the b's stand for? could it be berserk bike boy or bleeding bumps and bruises?
The only thing you need to know about the TCC is your boy Reece will be sucking your wheel all the way to the top so hurry up and get in shape and quit falling off your MB.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*Triple b!*

Thre are people who practice well and people who show up on game day. I've seen you practice but where's your game?
Are your new 16016 Zipp wheels in yet, you are going to need them.


----------



## Reece Haettich (May 12, 2006)

I'll take that into consideration triple b however I don't seem to remember the event being sanctioned by the UCI or USCF but Feb. race will be and I hope you show up to give merit to your words. If it's not sanctioned it's not official

I've decided your new name is triple P which stands for pedal protection program (changing your identity on the bike is highly recommended)


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*Reece*

I see alot of tall hats but no cattle.


----------



## nocwrench (Nov 17, 2005)

Questions about this ride should be directed to [email protected]. Thanks for your interest, and I'll post more info soon.


----------



## bike4me (Jan 29, 2007)

*Info for the 2007 Triple Chain-Ring Challenge*

http://www.noc.com/events_triplering.html

Any Questions about this ride please contact the NOC bike shop at 1-800-232-7238 ext.158 or [email protected]! Hope to see You in May!


----------



## nocwrench (Nov 17, 2005)

Time to start making plans for this ride. The Smokies are pretty this time of year, and those climbs are calling you out!


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*tcrc*

How many participants in the ride?


----------

